

Performance Testing Firefox OS with Raptor - jonathancreamer
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2015/06/performance-testing-firefox-os-with-raptor/

======
eliperelman
In our research of proper statistical measurements for testing launch times of
applications, we found that 95th percentile worked reasonably well for
regression detection and noise reduction, in many circumstances.

